# VK | VAPECON 2019 Specials



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/19)

VK 2019 Specials incoming

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/19)

Make sure to pick up your Mega DNA shake at the Vape King stand at Vapecon this weekend. A whopping 200ml for only R300!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/8/19)

See you all tomorrow 









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (30/8/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> See you all tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell here it starts. I think I might need accommodation for this weekend. Wifey is really going to be upset.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/8/19)

Ok so first stop vape king can i place my order now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/19)

I NEED A RECURVE DUAL IN SS


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/9/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I NEED A RECURVE DUAL IN SS


There was today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/9/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> There was today
> View attachment 176455


Just my luck


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------

